# Formula 1 Crown Guard Issue



## JudeB (May 14, 2009)

Hi all. I've got a red non-chrono F1 that I bought new in 2004. The rubber crown guard seems to be deteriorating. It has 5 or 6 "chips" or "flakes". Has anyone else experienced this? Has anyone had their crown guard replaced. I think the newer black metal accents are a good solution but I don't know they're compatible with my watch.


----------



## fastlax16 (May 14, 2009)

I've had it happen to mine where it just looks like a few little chunks are gone. Never even thought about having it replaced actually. Never really bothered me


----------



## janice&fred (Oct 26, 2008)

this is a very good question and i also am looking for info on replacing my rubber crown guard as well as the opposite case side rubber insert. does anyone have info as to the availablilty of replacement rubber inserts or updated metal inserts? my f1 is the big size blue dial model and i love it but the inserts look terrible since they are worn. 

thanks!

janice


----------



## janice&fred (Oct 26, 2008)

as an update...i just got back from an authorized tag heuer retailer/service center here in cebu city and they told me the rubber insert crown guards and left-side case insert are not offered by tag, and i need to buy a whole new case assembly...has anyone else heard this? there must be an alternative to replacing the whole case when the rubber deteriorates!

janice

cebu city


----------



## tagexchange (Oct 12, 2008)

janice&fred said:


> as an update...i just got back from an authorized tag heuer retailer/service center here in cebu city and they told me the rubber insert crown guards and left-side case insert are not offered by tag, and i need to buy a whole new case assembly...has anyone else heard this? there must be an alternative to replacing the whole case when the rubber deteriorates!
> 
> janice
> 
> cebu city


yes i was told the same thing last year. Tag will not supply or fit just the rubber pieces only a whole new case


----------



## cdnbear (Jun 10, 2009)

Can you guys post some pictures? I am curious as to what this looks like.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

cdnbear said:


> Can you guys post some pictures? I am curious as to what this looks like.


I can't show chips in one because none of mine have done it... but HERE is a post about a F1 Chronotimer with crown guards...

... and here is the pic


----------



## cdnbear (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, but that model has plastic/rubber bumpers for the crown guards this model does not, I believe the crown guards are painted metal.


----------



## JudeB (May 14, 2009)

Here's a pic of my crown guard


----------



## cdnbear (Jun 10, 2009)

Again that is the non chrono version and has plastic crown guards.


----------



## iamlet (Jul 22, 2009)

cdnbear said:


> Again that is the non chrono version and has plastic crown guards.


i have this model and also searching for leads how to replace the plastic bumpers.

can this old model accommodate the new F1 case with the improved bumpers?


----------



## hoangking (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Indy 500 cah101a.ba0854*

Hi All,

Does any body know what is the going price tag for an Indy 500 (CAH101A.BA0854) in Singapore (airport) ?

I am hoping to pick up one while I am there or just get one in Australia before I go. The going price in Autralia is appox. $1600 with Duty free.

Much appreciated to get some help.


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I was looking for a solution for my Tag and I found this thread. Here is my Tag Heuer F1 that has minimal use in the past 5 years (maybe 5 times). Note the piece that fell off during photography. The rubber on the side of the case is sticky. Does anyone know if this will have an impact on the water resistance of the watch?


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

my understanding is that the crown guards are polyurethane. it's the weak point of that series of f1 in my opinion. they are just not that durable and look like crap once damaged.


----------



## spaska (Dec 6, 2011)

Any update on this thread ?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

spaska - they dont replace the plastic bits, only full, new cases, which would probably cost more than what the watch is worth by the time all the high-cost labor is figured in.


----------



## Ted Sheckler (Jan 24, 2012)

That's too bad. Mine is broken too, guess it'll just have to stay that way.


----------



## Entega (Oct 6, 2011)

Tag never learned from the old plastic case f1's and how many of these ended life with the spring bar holes broken out, I'm glad to see the newer f1's seem to have replaced these with steel


----------



## hazegrey73 (Mar 10, 2013)

I know this an old post but I had lost most of the rubber from my non-chrono F1. I decided to send it in and see what they would say. Well I just got a call from them and was given a quote of $440.00 to replace the case. Yeah that's not going to happen, just so I have to give them another $400 in another three years to do it all over again.......sorry but this is already the second watch they sent me as a replacement in the first place! This is without a doubt my last Tag and is time to retire this one to the jewelry box or Craigslist even.


----------



## mwaites (Nov 25, 2013)

I sent mine off to Tag for repair-

Total cost was $276. I shipped on Nov 5, 2013 - I received it back on Nov 25, 2013.

The watch was packed in a cool cardboard box.

The old case and crown were returned.

See pics below - Mat























Ted Sheckler said:


> That's too bad. Mine is broken too, guess it'll just have to stay that way.


----------



## dh0licious (Feb 13, 2006)

mwaites said:


> I sent mine off to Tag for repair-
> 
> Total cost was $276. I shipped on Nov 5, 2013 - I received it back on Nov 25, 2013.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.

Anybody else gone and ahead and replaced the crown and bezel, or found any alternative solutions?


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

dh0licious said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Anybody else gone and ahead and replaced the crown and bezel, or found any alternative solutions?


i had a 2005 F1 that I used 24/7 for 5 years and the rubber started to brake away, it was sent off to tag and it's a complete replacement Case middle, they don't supply just the crown rubber.

I did consider making my own rubber parts and gluing them in


----------



## dh0licious (Feb 13, 2006)

Richerson said:


> i had a 2005 F1 that I used 24/7 for 5 years and the rubber started to brake away, it was sent off to tag and it's a complete replacement Case middle, they don't supply just the crown rubber.
> 
> I did consider making my own rubber parts and gluing them in


And how much did it cost for them to replace?


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

dh0licious said:


> And how much did it cost for them to replace?


Best part of £400, although they did compete other bits and pieces for that including a full service


----------



## judebrent (Jan 27, 2013)

I was checking online for a similar fix and a seller on eBay tells me these side rubbers are injected, so cannot be sold seperately and an entire case change is required! Well, a pricey fix I must say, any alternatives? Thanks


----------



## judebrent (Jan 27, 2013)

Spoke to Tag here in India, same thing, send it in for an estimate! How long has the rubber lasted on the ones replaced by Tag? Feedback from some owners would indeed be useful... Thanks


----------



## judebrent (Jan 27, 2013)

Richerson said:


> i had a 2005 F1 that I used 24/7 for 5 years and the rubber started to brake away, it was sent off to tag and it's a complete replacement Case middle, they don't supply just the crown rubber.
> 
> I did consider making my own rubber parts and gluing them in


If you still have the watch with you, how's the rubber 3 years after servicing? Is it still good or is it giving way?


----------



## Jonosharky (Mar 27, 2017)

And it's 2017, just wondering if anyone found the replacement parts for the rubber parts yet?  getting desperate now!


----------



## skottydog (Mar 22, 2018)

It’s now 2018! I’ve had a similar guard issue on a Formula 1 watch with the top guard breaking. Same story - new case. I was quoted £400, but that did include a service and a years guarantee. I mentioned that was more than I paid for the watch 11 years ago in Singapore. However I was informed by the dealer that the watch is worth around £1200 if repaired...... I went ahead with the repair, skeptical of the dealer valuation, but it is worth bearing in mind the cost of the watch has gone up....


----------



## pawstime (Mar 3, 2019)

Had the same issue for sometime, now decided to see what Tag will say/do when i send it in, needs full new case and battery. As above i haven't come across any alternative to a new case..... shame.


----------



## watchtechie (Jul 25, 2011)

The crown guards as already mentioned are not available as an individual part.

I have had a few of these for a case middle replacement and if i remember right, the crown and tube are upgraded to the revised type as well. The later types have a tube which is threaded internally, the first of these had threads exposed to dirt so could wear out.

Looking at the design of the original, it doesn't look like they could be easily replaced without drilling the solid pins out. Off the top of my head, the chronograph had shoulders which could be removed because they had screws instead. I've never needed those so i don't know if they can be ordered separate.

Craig


----------



## pawstime (Mar 3, 2019)

Update.... CAC1110/0
Contacted TAG via website and they sent a pack to send in my watch, all recorded delivery and very straightforward. 
Received an email and reference to track the inspection and estimate, have just received that - one week after sending in. Very efficient!
Pleased to say that the quote, for a maintenance service, battery, gaskets all round, testing and a new case is £232 all in. 
Shame the rubber parts perish - but TAG seem to understand that keeping their customers happy is more important than making a few extra pounds.


----------

